# RCA video to VGA conversion solution needed



## NolaTek (Jul 4, 2010)

Trying to find out a cheap way to convert single RCA video signal (not composite) into a VGA signal. I'm looking for a low profile device that will take an RCA input and spit out a stable VGA signal. Any thoughts on the subject would help.


----------



## museav (Jul 4, 2010)

NolaTek said:


> Trying to find out a cheap way to convert single RCA video signal (not composite) into a VGA signal. I'm looking for a low profile device that will take an RCA input and spit out a stable VGA signal. Any thoughts on the subject would help.


A video output on an RCA would be composite video, did you maybe mean that it is not component (three wire) video?

There are many devices to convert composite video into 'VGA', however what 'VGA' actually is, which is probably referencing a HD15 connector rather than 640x480 resolution and 16 colors, and the quality of that conversion can range significantly. Do you have any specific goals in terms of output resolution or budget? Also, what are you looking for as far as it being 'low profile', are you looking for a small standalone box or a rack mount unit or what?


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 4, 2010)

NolaTek said:


> Trying to find out a cheap way to convert single RCA video signal (not composite) into a VGA signal. I'm looking for a low profile device that will take an RCA input and spit out a stable VGA signal. Any thoughts on the subject would help.



What sort of signal is it then if it is not composite video on a single RCA?


----------



## DuckJordan (Jul 4, 2010)

NolaTek said:


> Trying to find out a cheap way to convert single RCA video signal (not composite) into a VGA signal. I'm looking for a low profile device that will take an RCA input and spit out a stable VGA signal. Any thoughts on the subject would help.




If its not composite then what is it? Unlike with what we work with mostly in audio its not just a connector but a format, while RCA is more analog, VGA is more digital than analog.


----------



## Chris15 (Jul 4, 2010)

DuckJordan said:


> VGA is more digital than analog.



Respectfully, VGA is analog. DVI and HDMI are digital, but VGA / RGBHV / component video are all analog formats...


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 10, 2010)

Here are a coupla different kinds on FeeBay at very nice prices . . .
RCA Composite+S-Video+VGA to VGA Monitor Adapter Switch - eBay (item 190360356385 end time Jul-22-10 02:12:07 PDT)
4-Channel Composite Video Audio To VGA Converter Switch - eBay (item 120384081568 end time Jul-20-10 20:42:38 PDT)


----------



## museav (Jul 10, 2010)

Devices that take composite video, S-Video or component video and convert it to VGA or RGBHV are typically called scalers. These can be standalone devices but are also integrated into LCD, DLP and plasma displays that have composite video, S-Video or component video inputs. However, not all scalers are equal or appropriate for every application. The quality of conversion is one subjective factor and can vary greatly. What might be some other factors?


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 10, 2010)

*Scalers Price isn't always reflective of quality*

In the past I have paid thousands for Extron scalers and thought that they look as good as a cheaper Kramer piece. It depends o the situation and length of run to the projector/monitor. In the past I have scan converted down VGA so that I could use a basic video switcher along with live cameras, DVDs, etc and run a 200' composite video cable to my projector. Mainly because I didn't have a seamless VGA switcher. However, here is another piece worth considering for composite to VGA scaling. 

Markertek


----------



## museav (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: Scalers Price isn't always reflective of quality*

Personally, I would never use one of the cheap 'off brand' scalers or scan converters without being able to see how well it works first. I've seen some that worked surprisingly well and others that produced an image that I have trouble understanding how anyone could find it acceptable. If you go that route, try getting it from some place where you can return it for a full refund if you're not happy with it.


----------



## ChubRock (Jul 11, 2010)

*I agree with Brad*

$100 scalers from Markertek are not eh way to go unless you have very few options. Markertek does have a 100%satisfaction guarantee, but who knows what that really means: re-stocking fee, shipping both ways, in-store credit...


----------



## NickVon (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: I agree with Brad*

I use one to take a composite camera signal from our balcony and feed it through an exsisting HDM15 VGA wire already run to strage for presentations. IT's called Grand Video Console, it's about 4"x2" x 1" i think think it was under 150$ It can also accept S-video and regular VGA HDM15 in as well. Fairly simple low end little device that works fine as a stage video feed for those backstage.


----------

